# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Принтер Epson C79

## KARABASS

Вот у меня такая беда случилась.
Купил принтер Epson C79 недели 2 назад в Спецвузе.
Краска как-то быстро ушла, по-моему (Мне так сказали) они пробные.
Они вообще не заправляются, я пробовал (И не только я).
Возможно ли, их заправить или подобрать картридж такой же модели с другого принтера, подойдут они или нет?
И заправятся они как-нибудь?   
Sos……..
Прошу ответить у кого есть такой принтер?

----------


## vipyurist

Попробуй картриджи фирмы JetPrint. В поисковике набери, у них и сайт есть!

----------

